# God Hates Signs!



## Carol (Mar 13, 2013)

Wine a bit, you'll feel better by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2013)

Ha! Love the 'chase' sign!


----------



## Shkat (Apr 1, 2013)

hahahhaha these signs are really very funny for me especially the Notice and wine related sign. I also have lots of these kind of signs but i am new here and don't know how to attach picture here, can anybody help me in this matter?


----------

